# Fisker Melodrama Continues As Bankruptcy Judge Authorizes Auction



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

While creditors ally to get some of their money back from failed Fisker Automotive, Bob Lutz is turning the Karma into a four-door Corvette.

More...


----------

